# Austoids.is shutdown



## Ackers (Aug 28, 2021)

Hey guys, so I've been using ausroids.is for a number of years and they have been great. I've recently learnt they have shutdown/disappeared, now im desperate to find a new source, can anyone PM me and point me in the right direction? I've been looking at ausroids.com they seem to have the same ultimate anabolics gear and almost an identical mirror image of ausroids.is but I'm just a bit sus about using them, any one have any experience with this site?


----------



## mugzy (Aug 28, 2021)

Looking for reviews on Ausroids.is
					

I came across Ausroids.is website and was wondering if any has used this source and is the product legit? Its an Australian underground lab.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## cruickshankgoat (Aug 30, 2021)

Ackers said:


> Hey guys, so I've been using ausroids.is for a number of years and they have been great. I've recently learnt they have shutdown/disappeared, now im desperate to find a new source, can anyone PM me and point me in the right direction? I've been looking at ausroids.com they seem to have the same ultimate anabolics gear and almost an identical mirror image of ausroids.is but I'm just a bit sus about using them, any one have any experience with this site?


Yeah man, im in the same boat. i became too reliant on ausroids and now cant find a decent source. I tried Ozpharmlabrep but they turned out to be a scam and ghosted. 

good luck on the hunt and ill shared some details if i have any luck


----------



## Ackers (Aug 30, 2021)

Yea I got done by ozgear.is too. So frustrating, how the government make it so hard here. I'm from the UK and it's pretty much legal over there, so easy and cheap to get


----------



## cruickshankgoat (Aug 30, 2021)

I was on BS board for a while before it died. A few people on there said that all websites are scams now and not to trust any of them. they didnt share any sources on there though and the BS-board is trash and never sends a confirmation email - so you cant join enough to get contact with the "established members"


----------



## Bodyj (Aug 31, 2021)

cruickshankgoat said:


> Yeah man, im in the same boat. i became too reliant on ausroids and now cant find a decent source. I tried Ozpharmlabrep but they turned out to be a scam and ghosted.
> 
> good luck on the hunt and ill shared some details if i have any luck


Only get scammed bro if you don’t keep up with suppliers correct contact info procedure etc
Ozpharm got hacked and has changed contact methods


----------



## Alfresco (Sep 6, 2021)

Everyone saying the new website is scam. I got an email from them about %10 sales so I placed an order for one vials $50 to test the water I will let you guys know if I received it lol.
Ozpharmalabs is g2g and has a good reputation on HOG forum you might order from the wrong scam.


----------



## Ackers (Sep 6, 2021)

Alfresco said:


> Everyone saying the new website is scam. I got an email from them about %10 sales so I placed an order for one vials $50 to test the water I will let you guys know if I received it lol.
> Ozpharmalabs is g2g and has a good reputation on HOG forum you might order from the wrong scam.


Do you have the current correct site for ozpharmalabs?


----------



## Alfresco (Sep 6, 2021)

Ackers said:


> Do you have the current correct site for ozpharmalabs?


They don’t have a website brah, check out his posts at HOG forum and wrk him.


----------



## Ackers (Sep 7, 2021)

Alfresco said:


> They don’t have a website brah, check out his posts at HOG forum and wrk him.


how do i find hog forum? been trying to find it on google but no luck


----------



## Alfresco (Sep 7, 2021)

Ackers said:


> how do i find hog forum? been trying to find it on google but no luck


Hehehe it calls house of gain


----------



## Ackers (Sep 7, 2021)

Alfresco said:


> Hehehe it calls house of gain


haha cheers bro, appreciate it


----------



## Ackers (Sep 7, 2021)

not sure if im just being retarded but ive signed up to hog, but i just keep getting this message when ever i try to view topics and im not able to post an intruduction or anything. any ideas?


----------



## Bodyj (Sep 7, 2021)

Ackers said:


> not sure if im just being retarded but ive signed up to hog, but i just keep getting this message when ever i try to view topics and im not able to post an intruduction or anything. any ideas?


Check for a activation email , may be in spam folder


----------



## Ackers (Sep 7, 2021)

Bodyj said:


> Check for a activation email , may be in spam folder


thanks bro your a legend, got it all sorted now. cheers


----------



## Alfresco (Sep 8, 2021)

hey guys the new website ausroids.com is scam %100 I’m not sure who runs it but it’s scam. 
make one vial $50 to test the water never received it and stopped to reply emails. 😂


----------



## Alfresco (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes man he is a very nice man and max 3 days delivery if you are not in WA


----------



## bfergz94 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hey guys how do we find ozpharmalabs on hog struggling here


----------



## bfergz94 (Sep 21, 2021)

Ackers said:


> thanks bro your a legend, got it all sorted now. cheers


Can you give us a hand bro? Run us through it


----------



## bfergz94 (Sep 21, 2021)

bfergz94 said:


> Can you give us a hand bro? Run us through it


Or have you got his wkr


----------



## PGHFAN2300 (Oct 1, 2021)

cruickshankgoat said:


> Yeah man, im in the same boat. i became too reliant on ausroids and now cant find a decent source. I tried Ozpharmlabrep but they turned out to be a scam and ghosted.
> 
> good luck on the hunt and ill shared some details if i have any luck


Yeah, I used ausroids for the past couple years for TRT...  Lucky I stocked up before he shut down.  Now I'm trying to find a new source.  Anyone having any luck?  PM is fine.  I'm also on wikr


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 3, 2021)

Stop asking for sources you're going to get yourself scammed out of your hard earned money. Jesus people


----------

